# Betta Vectors :O



## KadenJames

Here's my version of a red & white BF over-halfmoon betta. This is the kind of thing I do on lunch at work. xD










Whatcha' think? :-D


----------



## Jessicatm137

You're good! I really like it!


----------



## ZergyMonster

That looks nice, do you use flash as your art program?


----------



## KadenJames

This was actually done in Illustrator.


----------



## Thomasdog

Amazing!


----------



## TheJadeBetta

That is awesome! I want one.... O.O


----------



## betta lover1507

it's amazing :-D i could never get the scales right >-<


----------



## KadenJames

betta lover1507 said:


> it's amazing :-D i could never get the scales right >-<


The scales took me a good hour to do. xD 


If anyone wants their betta redone as a vector, let me know!!! 

=D

(But please only post clear pictures.  )


----------



## Gen2387

Wow! It looks sooo good. If you have time and if you don't mind, you can give a go at my Winchester. He's the cellophane DT in my avatar, he's also in my profile album...


----------



## betta lover1507

are they free? if so can you do Echo:































he is a HMPK
only if it is FREE!!!


----------



## TheJadeBetta

If they are free. I want one of Rose, please and thank you!


----------



## RayneForhest

KadenJames said:


> Here's my version of a red & white BF over-halfmoon betta. This is the kind of thing I do on lunch at work. xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha' think? :-D


LOVE!!!! This is so kewl!


----------



## KaraAnne

OMG that is Super Awesome!! I would really love if you could do one of my new betta, Amadeus. Please!! :-D


----------



## xXGalaxyXx

Ooh my gosh, you draw beautifully <3 Add me to the list of 'Are they free, and if so can you please draw my betta?' cx








His name is Dizzy, and he's a big-ear HM male. Thanks <3


----------



## betta lover1507

haha i love big ears


----------



## KadenJames

Thanks for the interest everyone! They are all in-progress, I haven't forgotten- they're just very time consuming.  I'll be posting the first in probably an hour or so, so stay tuned! =D


----------



## KadenJames

Mental note- scales are REALLY hard to recreate. >.<


----------



## KadenJames

betta lover1507 said:


> are they free? if so can you do Echo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is a HMPK
> only if it is FREE!!!


 

Finished with this handsome boy, here you go! 











Sorry it took so long, hope you like.


----------



## KadenJames

TheJadeBetta said:


> If they are free. I want one of Rose, please and thank you!


 
Here you go, for pretty Ms. Rose!


----------



## betta lover1507

KadenJames said:


> Finished with this handsome boy, here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it took so long, hope you like.


my goodness, thank you. it looks a lot like him


----------



## TheJadeBetta

KadenJames said:


> Here you go, for pretty Ms. Rose!


Awwww! I love her! Thank you so much!


----------



## Pewmew

oh my god, NICEEEEEEEEE

I usually don't ask for these things but this is just too cool!!!

if you have any time left, could you do either one of these ? either one is fine I dont' wanna be greedy I just can't choose! heh thankkkss in advance


----------



## Tikibirds

Those are pretty cool


----------



## KadenJames

KaraAnne said:


> OMG that is Super Awesome!! I would really love if you could do one of my new betta, Amadeus. Please!! :-D


 
Here you go, hope you like! (Pretty fish you got thar.  )


----------



## KaraAnne

KadenJames said:


> Here you go, hope you like! (Pretty fish you got thar.  )


WOWWW!! I absolutely love it! Thank you so much!! :-D


----------



## KadenJames

KaraAnne said:


> WOWWW!! I absolutely love it! Thank you so much!! :-D


Aww, I'm glad you like it.  I think I'm getting the hang of it more and more. Working on Dizzy at the moment, so far so good.


----------



## KadenJames

xXGalaxyXx said:


> Ooh my gosh, you draw beautifully <3 Add me to the list of 'Are they free, and if so can you please draw my betta?' cx
> 
> His name is Dizzy, and he's a big-ear HM male. Thanks <3


Here's your cutie-pie Dizzy:













:-D


----------



## xXGalaxyXx

KadenJames said:


> Here's your cutie-pie Dizzy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :-D


Ooh my gosh, it's beautiful <3 I love it, thank you so much!


----------



## betta lover1507

would you want to do Zero? my dragon VT male?:
















thanks if you can


----------



## kfish

@[email protected] These are GORGEOUS!

If you have time (I see you're being bombarded now  ), here's Sky!:


----------



## BeckyFish97

Hi any chance of a pic of gandalf?
Thanks


----------



## KadenJames

Here's that gorgeous flower of a fish:

















Pewmew said:


> oh my god, NICEEEEEEEEE
> 
> I usually don't ask for these things but this is just too cool!!!
> 
> if you have any time left, could you do either one of these ? either one is fine I dont' wanna be greedy I just can't choose! heh thankkkss in advance


----------



## Pewmew

!!!  it is so pretty! Thank you so much!  I love it!


----------



## RayneForhest

You can pick which ever you like the best. 

Both the pictures are of Tahvia


----------



## betta lover1507

am in love with your tahvia o-o


----------



## BeckyFish97

rayneforhest-She's gorgous!!!


----------



## RayneForhest

Thank you guys very much! I was crazy about her. I miss her. She was one of the bettas I lost because of the tornado. 

She was one of the NIB black fire spawn. Those were some gorgeous parents... and some really awesome babies.


----------



## betta lover1507

i ALWAYS wanted one from that spawn o-0 so sorry about it


----------



## RayneForhest

I love this thread


----------



## KaraAnne

If you are still doing these & have the time, I would love if you could please do one of Bob Buttons!


----------



## KadenJames

Pewmew said:


> oh my god, NICEEEEEEEEE
> 
> I usually don't ask for these things but this is just too cool!!!
> 
> if you have any time left, could you do either one of these ? either one is fine I dont' wanna be greedy I just can't choose! heh thankkkss in advance


 
Here's your other guy-










Sorry for the wait, it was surprisingly difficult to mimick his color and patterns. :lol:


----------



## kfish

These are AMAZING.


----------



## KadenJames

Thank you!! The scales on this one took around 2 hours to do. Had to draw each and every line on each scale. *faints*


----------



## Cinderwolf

Wow wow wow, these are gorgeous! Would you be able to do Benvolio for me? 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v603/crazydragoon8/DSCN1229-2.jpg
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v603/crazydragoon8/?action=view&current=DSCN1887.mp4

Thanks <3


----------



## KadenJames

betta lover1507 said:


> would you want to do Zero? my dragon VT male?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks if you can




Here you go:










He was extraordinarily difficult to make. Turns out there's no "clear" color. xD


----------



## RayneForhest

I must say, Zero is prolly my favorite. You did an amazing job! I love the bg color too. VERY nice piece of art


----------



## KadenJames

Aww, well thank you.


----------



## LuckyBlue

Your work is amazing!! I need to find a good pic of mine to send!


----------



## Martinismommy

Your work is really cute! Here is one of my Best in Show males you might have fun with )


----------



## KadenJames

Kfish, here's your Sky:


----------



## kfish

KadenJames said:


> Kfish, here's your Sky:


YES! I love it! I've been so excited for this!


----------



## reiomi

*do naru?*

i would love it if you could do on of my little Naru. i loved him greatly.


----------



## Shadyr

If you are still doing these, well, I'd love one for each of my boys, but I only have a good picture on hand for Chicory  They are lovely, I really like how you do them!

*note to self, take more pictures of the fish*


----------



## betta lover1507

KadenJames said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was extraordinarily difficult to make. Turns out there's no "clear" color. xD


aww, looks like him :-D sadly he ain't feeling well right now  and he is marbling on me :roll:


----------



## KadenJames

Everyone, *thank you for the interest in my art!* It really means a great deal to me.  However, due to the constant number of requests I've been receiving and never being able to catch up, I'm going to ask a $2 commission for every piece requested, beginning with BeckyFish97's request. I feel bad for keeping everyone waiting for so long, and I don't want to start rushing through the artwork.

If you pay the commission price, I will give you the option of having the piece printed on photo paper and mailed to you. Your $2 will go towards the cost for postage and print.

I hope everyone understands, and again THANK YOU for the interest. If you've previously requested a piece and still want one, please repost the picture *after this post.* I accept paypal, my account email is [email protected]. PM if you have any questions!


----------



## RayneForhest

You deserve money for your time... I will have no prob paying ya.


----------



## BeckyFish97

Starting with me?Is that including me or the ones after me?I really can't afford it right now, so if it is starting with me then please don't do my gandalf, all my money has gone into breeding him!


----------



## LuckyBlue

Sounds fair to me... They are really nicely done. I need to find a good pic though.


----------



## kfish

These are certainly awesome enough to pay for! I'm thinking about paying $2 for mine to get a printed copy.


----------



## MoonShadow

Wow these are AMAZING!!! I know you have a long list but when you get a chance if you could do my pretty boy

Wolverine









or 

Fable


----------



## MoonShadow

Wow these are AMAZING!!! I know you have a long list but when you get a chance if you could do my pretty boy

Wolverine









or 

Fable


----------



## LuckyBlue

ok... I would love for you to do my LuckyBlue..... do you want me to go pay you on paypal now?


----------



## KadenJames

Alright, thanks you guys!  So on the list I have RayneForhest, KFish, MoonShadow, and LuckyBlue. KFish, you just want a print out if yours right? How about a 4 x 6, I think that's a regular picture size. I'll also need a PM of where I'm sending it.  MoonShadow, do you want both of those handsome fish done? Or just one? 

Working on them now, I'll PM each of you as they are almost finished to coordinate paypal.


----------



## kfish

KadenJames said:


> KFish, you just want a print out if yours right? How about a 4 x 6, I think that's a regular picture size. I'll also need a PM of where I'm sending it.


I'm going to wait on getting a print out for now... even though it's only $2, I'm beyond broke and should be prudent. I'll get back to you when I've found part-time work, though, because I definitely want one. And although I could print it myself, I think you deserve money for your time.


----------



## LuckyBlue

I would love to have all my bettas done... if you don't mind... I don't care when you get them done..... I'd be willing to pay you 3 for each of the 6... that includes LuckyBlue. Here are two more pictures.. the little one is Nebula and the larger one is Anderson.


----------



## KadenJames

RayneForhest said:


> You can pick which ever you like the best.
> 
> Both the pictures are of Tahvia


 


LOVE this girl. If you ever breed her, I want some of the offspring. =D


----------



## KadenJames

LuckyBlue said:


> I would love to have all my bettas done... if you don't mind... I don't care when you get them done..... I'd be willing to pay you 3 for each of the 6... that includes LuckyBlue. Here are two more pictures.. the little one is Nebula and the larger one is Anderson.


 
Alright, so you want LuckyBlue, Nebula, and Anderson done? Or did I miss some?


----------



## lelei

*Beautiful Betta Art*

That is soo beautiful, I wish I could do that, I love Betta art!!! very talented if you could do one for my "Sammy" I would greatly appreciate it his pic is in my profile, and there are more in an album on my page.:-D:yourock:


----------



## KadenJames

lelei said:


> That is soo beautiful, I wish I could do that, I love Betta art!!! very talented if you could do one for my "Sammy" I would greatly appreciate it his pic is in my profile, and there are more in an album on my page.:-D:yourock:


 
I'm charging $2 a piece, but with that money I can print it off in a 4 x 6" and mail it to you. Is the fee okay?


----------



## lelei

Omg..yes, I will pay more, becuz I just looked at all of them, and they are indeeed worth more, your amzing and I love your work, you could make a living doing this for betta lovers, they are stunning replicas!!! How do I pay you?? Paypal ?


----------



## KadenJames

AWWW you are just the sweetest thing ever. =D Thank you!

Yeah, PayPal is the easiest method for me, if it works for you. You certainly aren't obligated to pay until the piece is finished and you like it. I can PM you when it's finished.


----------



## lelei

Oh thanks soo much!!..i am so xited too see it!!


----------



## LuckyBlue

KadenJames said:


> Alright, so you want LuckyBlue, Nebula, and Anderson done? Or did I miss some?


I haven't found the picture I want for my other three Ember, LittleBlue and Iris.


----------



## RayneForhest

KadenJames said:


> LOVE this girl. If you ever breed her, I want some of the offspring. =D



I just about passed out and hit the floor when I saw what an amazing job you did on her. WOW!!!!!

I will get you some money sent prolly today.
YES I want a print. Tahvia was so special to me. She died because the tornado that destroyed our home on March 2nd

You exceeded my expectations!!! WOW... I'm speechless.


----------



## KadenJames

MoonShadow said:


> Wow these are AMAZING!!! I know you have a long list but when you get a chance if you could do my pretty boy
> 
> Wolverine


Here's your wolverine. --











For some reason I've been having trouble with Photobucket not showing the picture. Hopefully it works. :/


----------



## lelei

omg,,still stalking these..lol.. I love the way they all look, but "SKY" is so beautiful, and the REd and White one you did first page, I posted new pix of Sammy, if I get one I am gonna do it in a 8x10, if I can.. I want to put in a frame in my daughter's room


----------



## KadenJames

>



Agh, please *disregard* that picture. The colors are horribly skewed, something went wrong with the file. I'll try to reformat it and post it again. x_x


----------



## KadenJames

*There we go!!*


----------



## lelei

Omg..how do u do that?? So awwsumm!!gettin jealous..lol


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

if these are free, which they probably aren't because they are too amazing, could you do one of honeycomb? He is in my album, or i can get you a better picture if you'd like.


----------



## kfish

KadenJames said:


> Everyone, *thank you for the interest in my art!* It really means a great deal to me.  However, due to the constant number of requests I've been receiving and never being able to catch up, I'm going to ask a $2 commission for every piece requested, beginning with BeckyFish97's request. I feel bad for keeping everyone waiting for so long, and I don't want to start rushing through the artwork.
> 
> If you pay the commission price, I will give you the option of having the piece printed on photo paper and mailed to you. Your $2 will go towards the cost for postage and print.
> 
> I hope everyone understands, and again THANK YOU for the interest. If you've previously requested a piece and still want one, please repost the picture *after this post.* I accept paypal, my account email is [email protected]. PM if you have any questions!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

thanks Kfish for showing me, haha i must have skipped that post!


----------



## dramaqueen

Pretty cool.


----------



## Alcemistnv

I'd actually love a vector, and I'm willing to pay ^^


----------



## Pewmew

KadenJames said:


> Here's your other guy-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the wait, it was surprisingly difficult to mimick his color and patterns. :lol:


Omg Thank you so much! I'm sorry for my late reply I didn't know I get to see the other guy too  you are too cool!


----------



## Sceven

I WILL somehow convince the hubby to let me buy some for my boys, and I need better pictures of them I will PM you probably on Thursday though. Then if he says no (which he never does to me ) he will never miss the four bucks! Muahahahahahahahaha I am an evil genius!

Your awesome BTW!


----------



## lelei

Still stalkin this thread..I love these Vectors!!!..Kaden..are yu still doing tthese did I mention I am very willing to pay too


----------



## LuckyBlue

Am i getting to the top of your list yet?,,,,, im getting excited to see mine,,,,,


----------



## Sadie555

I would really love one of these pictures, if still possible!


----------

